# what vitamins and in what amount do i need for growing marijuana??



## jouri (May 16, 2011)

if anybody knows just tell me.. i need to grow some pot


----------



## PencilHead (May 16, 2011)

I usually take One-a-Day, but any brand should work.


----------



## jouri (May 16, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I usually take One-a-Day, but any brand should work.


give me some infos.. i cannot understand what you mean


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2011)

click this Growing Resources This will give you the info to get you started


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I usually take One-a-Day, but any brand should work.


 
:doh:


----------

